# Meeting place for the van carpool (August meeting)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cindy,

Where do you think would be best for you to meet? It has to be in the general direction of Fort Worth.

Everybody else that will carpool with me please join in this decision.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Nikolay,
Collin Creek Mall ?
*


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nikolay,

We can meet at my house...:lol:


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Nikolay, which way are you planning to go, 121, 190, 75 south.....?

Pedro, that works for me. What part of McKinney are you in?*


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Nikolay, which way are you planning to go, 121, 190, 75 south.....?
> 
> Pedro, that works for me. What part of McKinney are you in?*


I was just joking. I live like 5 minutes walking from Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

milalic said:


> I was just joking. I live like 5 minutes walking from Nikolay


*Oh...............you live in Oklahoma too!?!?!?*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, I need to know how many people will be carpooling Based on the number of people I will rent a van, a Mini Cooper, or a Vespa.

Also based on where people live I can decide where to meet to join the carpool.

Please post here no later than Thursday August 14.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Count me in!
*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok,

It's Thursday morning and so far only Cindy and I will be carpooling. I will call to reserve the Vespa.

http://chicagoist.com/attachments/chicagoist_alicia/vespa.jpg

*Please if anyone would like to carpool let me know no later than this evening.*

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*YeeHawww!!!
Nikolay, slow down your messing up my hair!*


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

I would be interested in carpooling since I am left to drive a gas hog pickup this weekend. Where in N. Dallas or beyond would be a good place to meet you.

May


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I might go...you think you can pick me up or do I have to walk to your house?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hmmm..........sounds like we are going to need a Vespa with a sidecar Nikolay!*


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Nikolay,
Kristi and I would like to catch a ride if you still have room.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok this shaping up well. We have:

1. Me
2. Cindy
3. May
4. Mike
5. Kristi
6. A 6 foot long light fixture
7. Pedro (maybe)
8. Allien vs. Predator (new members, http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/2559/avpda7.jpg)

A van should accomodate the needs for all of individuals listed above. I will be renting the van for sure!

I have an idea where May and Mike&Kristi live. I also seem to recall where I live. If we all want to drive more or less equal distance to the meeting point I suggest we meet somewhere on 75 and George Bush.

But Cindy, I forgot where you live. Is what I suggest way out of your way?

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

* I'm in wide awake Wylie.

Bush and 75, Collin Creek Mall is right there.

*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

May, Mike, Kristi,

Is Collin Creek Mall on Bush and 75 allright with you?

If it is let's decide where exactly at the mall we meet.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

niko said:


> Ok this shaping up well. We have:
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cindy
> ...


I'm a little concerned about person #8. I just got new floors and they look like droolers! Ya think they can keep themselves under control? [smilie=u:


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*It is amazing what can be done with duct tape!
*


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Bush/75 and Collin Creek Mall area is fine with me. What time should we meet?


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

On the East side of Collin Creek Mall between Macy's and Jake's (a red-orange wall with a yellow stripe running along the top) there is an entrance to the mall with a duck over it. The N. Dallas riders could park in the mall lot and meet at the duck entrance.... (not exactly on theme, but ducks are somewhat aquatic). Would that be convenient to several people? What time would we need to be there?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

May is talkin about this duck entrance. I took a picture of it today especially to post here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Misc/photo#5234920476926256114

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I will have the van on Saturday so everything seems to be ready.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*What time shall we gather at the duck???*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We have a 1 hour drive to our exciting destination. Although time flies when having fun I suggest we meet at 12, prime duck time.

Yes, too early for a Sunday, but this is an aquatic plant club, serious business, not a child's play.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

niko said:


> We have a 1 hour drive to our exciting destination. Although time flies when having fun I suggest we meet at 12, prime duck time.
> 
> Yes, too early for a Sunday, but this is an aquatic plant club, serious business, not a child's play.
> 
> --Nikolay


*You quake me up!*


----------

